
The Internet is Broken - plg
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/20/technology/evan-williams-medium-twitter-internet.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Ftechnology&action=click&contentCollection=technology&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront&_r=0
======
plg
“Ad-driven systems can only reward attention,” Mr. Williams says. “They can’t
reward the right answer. Consumer-paid systems can. They can reward value. The
inevitable solution: People will have to pay for quality content.”

I for one am willing to do this, and I do already (NYT, The Economist).

The question is, how many other people will voluntarily pay to receive content
they don't always agree with?

Maybe we'll end up with a system in which only wealthy people can receive
factual, balanced news? (Silicon Valley types: by "wealthy" I mean top 50% not
top 0.1%)

Sort of like we have a system now in which, by design or by consequence, it's
more difficult, logistically, and in terms of price, for poor people to eat
healthy compared to wealthy people.

